# Need help to choose between Z5170 and G5080 (Windows 10 laptops)



## shaikshoeb (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I have shortlisted this two laptops - G5080 Lenovo G50-80 Windows 10 Laptop Online AND Z5170 Lenovo IdeaPad Z51-70 Windows 10 Laptop - Buy Online. 

This laptops come preloaded with Windows 10. Please help me to choose one of the above, and please explain the reasons too.

Using it for mostly web browsing, watching movies and the occasional game (CS, CoD, GTA V etc) [ not more than 7 hours gaming per week]. 

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks! 

UPDATE: Filled in questionnaire.
1) What is your budget? (INR 40 - 50 k.. can stretch by 5k)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

14-15 inch screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Web surfing / using it for business purpose / watching movies / occassional gaming 

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
i5 5th gen + windows 10 +4/8gb ram. Dunno much about graphics but it must be decent enough to run good games.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo, Dell
Neutral - HP 
b. Dislike: Acer Toshiba 

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase place By online official store or local. Either way suits me, but I need a windows 10 pre-installed laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2015)

Fill the questionnaire.


----------



## shaikshoeb (Aug 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire.



Updated.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2015)

shaikshoeb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have shortlisted this two laptops - G5080 Lenovo G50-80 Windows 10 Laptop Online AND Z5170 Lenovo IdeaPad Z51-70 Windows 10 Laptop - Buy Online.
> 
> ...



Well,I think Saiyan (@SaiyanGoku) will be able to help you out,as he is using Lenovo Laptops for a long time and he has the expertise on those machines with a competent  depth of knowledge.
But my suggestion is go for* Lenovo Ideapad Z50-70*,because it sports a *FHD screen*,which is a very big + point compared to the G50-80,as you have the necessary budget to purchase.Also your usage pattern suggests that the Ideapad Z50-70 will be much better,as you are not an avid gamer,but occasional one.
Ultimately your wish and choice.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't think z51-70 has dedicated graphic card. It is using inbuilt intel graphics.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I don't think z51-70 has dedicated graphic card. It is using *inbuilt intel graphics*.



Fully correct,mate.
But usage scenario of @OP,suggested by himself shows that he is an occasional (not so hardcore) gamer.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Fully correct,mate.
> But usage scenario of @OP,suggested by himself shows that he is an occasional (not so hardcore) gamer.



OP is talking about GTA 5 and COD and these are pretty intensive games irrespective of the playing condition.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2015)

^Ohh... that's right,missed the point.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2015)

Forget about preinstalled Windows 10. Buy any Windows 8.1 laptop with 940M atleast and upgrade the OS later.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2015)

I will suggest this one, upgrade to Win10 later as saiyangoku said
HP Pavilion 15-ab029TX Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1-2 GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I will suggest this one, upgrade to Win10 later as saiyangoku said
> HP Pavilion 15-ab029TX Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1-2 GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com



Got any review or hands on for this? I am listening some buzz about this one of late.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Got any review or hands on for this? I am listening some buzz about this one of late.



Reviews on flipkart n snapdeal seems good...
Otherwise no..


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Reviews on flipkart n snapdeal seems good...
> Otherwise no..



Nah I don't buy those fk reviews. Most of them don't even know what they are talking about. I was looking for notebookcheck review.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Nah I don't buy those fk reviews. Most of them don't even know what they are talking about. I was looking for notebookcheck review.



If there is a major issue like touchpad issue or something, they would point out. Most won't be able to point out the minor problems though (There are few exceptions)


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> If there is a major issue like touchpad issue or something, they would point out. Most won't be able to point out the minor problems though (There are few exceptions)



I will be going to the HP showroom to check this out. Looks like a decent laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I will be going to the HP showroom to check this out. Looks like a decent laptop.



Yeah that's a good decision

A thing which you won't be able to find out is how long will the laptop run ? Life span, basically....
Due to cuurent condition of my Lenovo laptop & my friend's Z500, I'm asking people not to buy Lenovo (+ the TN display sucks)


----------

